# 80d with 1.4 teleconverter



## chiefdeck (Oct 9, 2018)

I have an 80d with a Tamron 600mm G2. Anybody have any experience with this combo using either a Canon or Tamron 1.4 teleconverter esp. for birds in flight. Thanks


----------



## zombiesniper (Oct 9, 2018)

Not that exact combo but I have run the 80D with my 500mm and a 2x version 3 Canon tele and it will grab focus well in good light. Just remember your at f8 so so the better the light, the better your focus percentage will be.

I do know that the new Tamron tele is specifically designed to work with the G2 lenses. I know @coastalconn has run this lens tele combination on his Nikon with superb results.

If you have the opportunity to go to a store and try them do it. It's the best way to be sure you're getting what you want. Myself I would lean towards the Tamron tele since it is designed for your lens.

Cliffs, 80d should have no issues at f8, the Tamron lens+tele combo works very well


----------



## jaomul (Oct 9, 2018)

Don't do it, just crop instead


----------



## zombiesniper (Oct 9, 2018)

What would be your reasoning for this?


----------



## Derrel (Oct 9, 2018)

Cropping instead usually gives a higher in-field shutter speed, and with a long
Focal length, such as 600 mm times 1.4 X, shutter speed becomes a very critical parameter, both for motion stopping on the subject and for eliminating camera shake. With today's high megapixel cameras, cropping later at the computer has become a more viable option than it used to be.


----------



## coastalconn (Oct 13, 2018)

Wow guess I was late to the party. The 1.4x TC worked really well for closeup stills .I found it slowed the AF down too much for BIF though.  I also makes the viewfinder very dark.  I think you are better off getting closer and not using a TC.  This article I wrote awhile ago may help you... Capturing distinctive bird images


----------

